# New To The Green Community



## starlingcollege (Jul 6, 2011)

Relocating with husband and two daughters in late August to Green Community near Investment park. Looking for other newbies in that general area to mingle with; especially if they have kids of similiar ages. Our girls are 7 & 9 and will be attending Greenfield Community School. 

Many thanks.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We are from Texas, live in Green Community West with our 8 year old son who attends ASD.


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

ccr said:


> We are from Texas, live in Green Community West with our 8 year old son who attends ASD.


I'm from Texas as well and will be teaching at ASD this year.


----------

